# saturday night special collector



## gpwelding1 (Sep 25, 2012)

i collect saturday night specials.so far i have a Rohm rg10 2"barrel,a Rohm rg10 snub nose and a few more.
these are only for collecting porpouses.i have others for concealed carry and home defence.as well as target shooting.
does anyone else collect these.or possibly does anyone else know where i might find more Rohms near upstate s.c. or northeast g.a.?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, assuming you are indeed a collector, what parameters have you set? Saturday Night Specials cover a lot of territory, and some very interesting handguns. Very old guns would include the Sharps four barreled pistols of yore,along with the Colt cloverleaf revovlers. Add to this the French Apache type guns favored by prostitutes and pimps, and you need a cut-off point somewhere.

As to sources, pawn shops are certainly the very best place to find Saturday Night Specials, as well as gun shows. Older guns come under the relic and curio class and can be found in second hand shops and junk shops. Second hand shops going under the "almost Antique Shop" variety are often a treasure of old guns. Yard sales sometimes produce such guns, but not so often.

And, used furniture shops often get furniture with guns hidden away in drawers or chests. Look and ask.

Bob Wright


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Never would have thought about the used-furniture angle!

Do I remember correctly that guns like that long ago were also called "suicide specials", or is that another type?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rarely does a post come along and teach me a thing or two. I've never heard of Rohm pistols! Looked them up they are pretty neat little things

I sorta just bought a saturday night special. An North American Arms 22 Magnum, they are about $200 bucks right now you should look into them if you're into small firearms and derringers


----------

